# OH BLD



## CT_Warrior (May 11, 2009)

I'm new to BLD, and I want to learn how to do it with one hand. I might be wrong, but M2 uses M moves and that's not very good for one hand. What methods should I use?


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s


This was done with M2.


----------



## CT_Warrior (May 11, 2009)

Hmm, well of course M2 is possible with one hand, but would it be slower than another edge method if you solve with one hand?


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 11, 2009)

CT_Warrior said:


> Hmm, well of course M2 is possible with one hand, but would it be slower than another edge method if you solve with one hand?



I think M2 could be faster than for example old pochmann. I can do r2 R2 faster than a T permutation with one hand.. I havn't tried this yet though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s
> 
> 
> This was done with M2.



Yes, I did this with M2, and it's really not that bad of a method for OH, even though it seems like it would be. The M2 move itself is pretty uncomfortable, but the setup moves are usually very good, so it's not too bad overall. I do the M2 with thumb pushes, and while it's not real fast, it's very reliable and easy to control. And that's especially helpful while juggling. 

I've had real luck with BH corners with OH BLD solving lately. The really efficient move count helps more than anything else with OH, for me. I suspect that BH edges will be really great for OH BLD - it will be similar to doing M2, but with a smaller move count and with fewer double slice moves (but maybe more single slice moves).


----------



## Zava (May 14, 2009)

CT_Warrior said:


> Hmm, well of course M2 is possible with one hand, but would it be slower than another edge method if you solve with one hand?



ok, you can go with 3op edges. 
I just used freestyle for oh bld (oh well, I just set up to A and U perms mainly) and my best was like 1:40.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2009)

Zava said:


> CT_Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, well of course M2 is possible with one hand, but would it be slower than another edge method if you solve with one hand?
> ...



I'm sure you must be the best BLD solver in the world among those with nothing but DNFs in competition. That's outrageously good.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 14, 2009)

I do r2R2 for M2. For feet I do L2R2x2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I do r2R2 for M2. For feet I do L2R2x2.



I can do the thumb push as fast as r2 R2. That probably just speaks to how bad I am at finger speed.

And for feet I do L2 R2 x2 as well. Except that about half the time I do something like L2 R2 x2 y. Which is why I still have nothing but DNFs.


----------



## elimescube (May 14, 2009)

I've only made two attempts that I can remember. Both on the same day, first was a DNF and second was 9 minutes 

I used Old Pochmann for both corners and edges, but I oriented corners first to make memorization easier (for me anyway).

It seems that I claimed I would "try this again later". I'd better get on that at some point


----------

